# Some interesting links



## brbarkey (May 15, 2004)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dendrobates

Nice page that list taxonomy for Dendro's. You can click on each link and it will tell you the conservation status.

Also if you look in the sources section an click on the genus species name it will take you to IUCN Red List "World Conservation Union". 

http://www.iucnredlist.org/search/details.php/55202/all

Here is the page on Dendrobates steyermarki. These pages contain some interesting information. Like size of habitat, threats, justification...

If you scroll down to threats for this species you can read where 150 of these were illegally exported to Germany.

Thoughts

Ben


----------

